# Cycling with a kidney stone?



## The Jogger (7 Oct 2011)

Well I think it is a kidney stone, similar to what I had ten years ago. My doc has done an urgent referral to a urologist, she said she wants to have me fully checked with various tests for other stuff aswell. Would it be ok to continue cycling and jogging, I forgot to ask her.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Oct 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Well I think it is a kidney stone, similar to what I had ten years ago. My doc has done an urgent referral to a urologist, she said she wants to have me fully checked with various tests for other stuff aswell. Would it be ok to continue cycling and jogging, I forgot to ask her.



Having had a kidney stone, I'm not sure I would be physically able to!

I would ring NHS direct and ask - as I would probably avoid doing anything which could potentially dehydrate you, as you don't know how your kidneys will deal with this.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Oct 2011)

Thanks MTF I had a kidney stone ten years ago which was very painful but not all the time, it use to hit me every now and again until it was removed, ouch.

The symptoms are similar but the doc is sending me for a load of tests as she wants to get to the bottom of the symptoms. A bit worrying to say the least as she has mentioned other stuff. As for the jogging, I did four miler today, drank half a litre on route and all was fine but I will check it out with NHS direct, thanks again.


----------



## VamP (7 Oct 2011)

I guess the question is; would you be able to get home, if an attack struck as you were half way round a 40 miler?


----------



## The Jogger (7 Oct 2011)

VamP said:


> I guess the question is; would you be able to get home, if an attack struck as you were half way round a 40 miler?



Ha, attack or no attack, after half way around a 40 miler I'd need an ambulance anyway


----------



## VamP (7 Oct 2011)

In that case, I think your signature needs a disclaimer pointing out that you completed those rides aboard an ambulance


----------



## The Jogger (7 Oct 2011)

VamP said:


> In that case, I think your signature needs a disclaimer pointing out that you completed those rides aboard an ambulance




No they're for cycling on the signature, I was on about jogging, although 20 mile is my furthest jog, just once


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Oct 2011)

The Jogger said:


> No they're for cycling on the signature, I was on about jogging, although 20 mile is my furthest jog, just once


Blimey, another 6 miles and it would have been a Marathon effort ....


----------



## The Jogger (10 Oct 2011)

Got a call today for an appointment next week with a camera, hmmmmmmmmmm crosses legs


----------



## I like Skol (10 Oct 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Got a call today for an appointment next week with a camera, hmmmmmmmmmm crosses legs




Make sure they get your good side!!!


Good luck.


----------

